
Enabling Heterogeneous-ISA Research with RISC-V and SPARC FPGA Soft-cores - snaky
https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.08091
======
Symmetry
Cool. To some extent we already have hetrogenous systems in that your GPU runs
on a different ISA than your CPU. But everything that goes onto the GPU goes
through its own software translation and management layer and having one OS
service different sorts of cores is a really exciting idea.

